# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Association for Advancing Automation (A3), Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Website - automate.org

youtube.com/@associationforadvancingaut2732

facebook.com/a3automate

twitter.com/a3automate

linkedin.com/company/association-for-advancing-automation

President - Jeff Burnstein

Projects:

Automate Show

AI and Smart Automation Conference 2020, virtual event, October 28-29, 2020

Collaborative Robots, Advanced Vision & AI Conference

----------


## Airicist

Article "A3 Business Forum: Our takeaways"

by Robotiq Inc.
January 23, 2017

----------

